# WRP Modded for Looped Tubes



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yesterday I was thinking to myself "Man, I wish I had a low-profile looped tube-shooting starship that folded up". Then it occurred to me just as I was falling asleep that I could probably modify my Saunders WRP to accept looped tubes. I almost called in to work so I could stay home and get it going but it was raining anyway, so I went 
Here's the fruits of my labor, a looped tube shooting WRP. I made it using the forks off of an existing slingshot and the stock Saunders clips. I cut the clips way down, cut the forks so they would be at a bit of a forward cant and then screwed and epoxied it all together. The clips snap in to the slingshot just like normal but I have a zip tie on to help secure them since the angle of force is quite a bit different. I'll probably epoxy them in place once I'm sure it shoots well.
I have high hopes for this one, I'll let you know how it works once I have a chance to test it out.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Now I want one


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks pretty cool. I bet that shoots pretty hard. Do you get a longer draw length with that shooter?

VS


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Now that be interesting Bud!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

VillageSniper said:


> Looks pretty cool. I bet that shoots pretty hard. Do you get a longer draw length with that shooter?
> 
> VS


Yeah, it has about an 11" extension.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

You butcher.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

M.J said:


> Yesterday I was thinking to myself "Man, I wish I had a low-profile looped tube-shooting starship that folded up". Then it occurred to me just as I was falling asleep that I could probably modify my Saunders WRP to accept looped tubes. I almost called in to work so I could stay home and get it going but it was raining anyway, so I went
> Here's the fruits of my labor, a looped tube shooting WRP. I made it using the forks off of an existing slingshot and the stock Saunders clips. I cut the clips way down, cut the forks so they would be at a bit of a forward cant and then screwed and epoxied it all together. The clips snap in to the slingshot just like normal but I have a zip tie on to help secure them since the angle of force is quite a bit different. I'll probably epoxy them in place once I'm sure it shoots well.
> I have high hopes for this one, I'll let you know how it works once I have a chance to test it out.
> 
> ...


Careful where you point that thing! Oh, it wasn't it loaded.

After the learning curve, if there really is one for you, you will be all excited for the added velocity fun. And satisfied with what you made.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Cool as heck man. What do you think your draw length will be with that rig? My neighbors would think I'm crazier than I am now :whisper: . Make us a video when you make all the tweeks and get her ready. Nice work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

so. . . how soon before your start shooting your lil flechettes with that thing ?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Imperial said:


> so. . . how soon before your start shooting your lil flechettes with that thing ?


'Bout 15 minutes, I hope :thumbsup:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Very nice work M.J.

Although I am pretty much immune to fork, finger hits now.

Due to entirely new learning curve with flechettes.
I am afraid I am too frightened to even try to learn without a steel glove.

Cheers Allan


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, they're not for everybody.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's a shooting vid, if you're interested.


----------

